# Dyeing



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

My favourite pastime. 200 grams merino


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

That is my favorite way to dye also. Don't you feel like you are creating magic? And you won't know for sure just what you have created until it is dyed and spun and knit because it changes at every step but always wonderful at each stage.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

henhouse2011 said:



> That is my favorite way to dye also. Don't you feel like you are creating magic? And you won't know for sure just what you have created until it is dyed and spun and knit because it changes at every step but always wonderful at each stage.


Exactly. Skin of my pants dyeing. That's why I dye a big chunk so I have a good 800/900 yards fingering weight


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cooling overnight


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've not really entered the dyeing arena. Only did a kool-aid dye once, and an indigo dyeing workshop once. But I find it fascinating the way you can achieve beautiful yarns through creative dyeing. I am looking forward to seeing this spun and plyed and knitted (or whatever is going to happen with the yarn).


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Reba1 said:


> I've not really entered the dyeing arena. Only did a kool-aid dye once, and an indigo dyeing workshop once. But I find it fascinating the way you can achieve beautiful yarns through creative dyeing. I am looking forward to seeing this spun and plyed and knitted (or whatever is going to happen with the yarn).


It's always a surprise. I do find it gets darker and darker. I had a braid which wasn't particularly dark but once spun and then knitted I actually had to check my notes to be sure I'd used that braid. I'm hoping for white spots but I got good saturation. Till I pull the fibre apart I won't know


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

How did you dry the roving?


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Shoved it into the top loader and set to spin


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> How did you dry the roving?


I use the top loader to get rid of excess water. Then give it a good shake. Now it's drying


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks great


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking nice


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Looks to be a lot of fun.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Looks to be a lot of fun.


It was. I'll post a pic once they're dry


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Did you use acid dyes, and place the dye where you wanted it and wrap in Saran Wrap? If not, can you share your method?


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Love!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Did you use acid dyes, and place the dye where you wanted it and wrap in Saran Wrap? If not, can you share your method?


Yes I used acid dyes and these were dyed in layers pouring different colours on. I steamed them in the pan pictured.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

desireeross said:


> Yes I used acid dyes and these were dyed in layers pouring different colours on. I steamed them in the pan pictured.


Thank you for sharing. The colors you achieve are always beautiful and I would just love to be a fly on your shoulder to watch you create magic!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> Thank you for sharing. The colors you achieve are always beautiful and I would just love to be a fly on your shoulder to watch you create magic!


Thank you. Each one is a surprise. Here is the dyed braid. I'm currently experimenting with dyeing fibre a uniform colour which is added to the presoak, and then overdyeing it. I was hoping for some white spots but I got thorough saturation. The next one I'll dye will be superwash. I'll try the exact methods again. Superwash falls apart easily so I have to possibly braid the fibre in the presoak.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm curious also....how do you get different colors in different areas of the roving, and not have them run together? Enquiring minds want to know! LOL I've never dyed or spun, but soooo interested in learning.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Dying in my next rabbit hole. Haha
Lovely ????


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

kybrat said:


> I'm curious also....how do you get different colors in different areas of the roving, and not have them run together? Enquiring minds want to know! LOL I've never dyed or spun, but soooo interested in learning.


It takes practice to prevent mud forming. How much dye you use, how much water etc. I go by feel when I dye fibre and yarns so it's difficult for me to say exactly because each time I dye something I'll change my approach depending on what I'm doing and the fibre I'm using . This method can be hit and miss. It's knowing when to stop that's the biggest issue


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

What kind of pan are you doing the dye in?


desireeross said:


> My favourite pastime. 200 grams merino


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I also like doing dye that way. You just never know what you will get and some times it is such a wonderful surprise. Have you ever knit up a white blank and painted the dye on and steamed it then gorged it and re-knit it on another sized needles? This is how I got the following socks. This was so much fun. It did require some preparation but was not difficult to do and loved what took place.


desireeross said:


> Exactly. Skin of my pants dyeing. That's why I dye a big chunk so I have a good 800/900 yards fingering weight


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

It looks beautiful Desiree! If I tried to do what you do, I can't imagine the mess I would make ! Therefore, I will remain a buyer not a dyer ! ????


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> What kind of pan are you doing the dye in?


I use catering pans. They fit over two rings on the stove. I have a 3 inch and 8 inch deep. I also use 24 inch fish kettles


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

sockyarn said:


> I also like doing dye that way. You just never know what you will get and some times it is such a wonderful surprise. Have you ever knit up a white blank and painted the dye on and steamed it then gorged it and re-knit it on another sized needles? This is how I got the following socks. This was so much fun. It did require some preparation but was not difficult to do and loved what took place.


Yes! I knit my own blanks all the time. My stitches on fingering are very loose so the dye can penetrate well. I'd say 60% of my orders are for gradients on blanks.

I've not done what you've shown due to the loose knit but will try using thicker yarn and get creative!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

canuckle49 said:


> It looks beautiful Desiree! If I tried to do what you do, I can't imagine the mess I would make ! Therefore, I will remain a buyer not a dyer ! ????


Try. It really is such fun.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I got the catering pans but you lost me on the fish kettles. I will assume that all are stainless. You do a great job with the dyes.


desireeross said:


> I use catering pans. They fit over two rings on the stove. I have a 3 inch and 8 inch deep. I also use 24 inch fish kettles


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I used fingering or sock yarn and knit them on size two or three needles. When I knit up the socks used size one needle. The dye will penetrate the yarn just fine even when it is knit on small needles. It is the nature of it.


desireeross said:


> Yes! I knit my own blanks all the time. My stitches on fingering are very loose so the dye can penetrate well. I'd say 60% of my orders are for gradients on blanks.
> 
> I've not done what you've shown due to the loose knit but will try using thicker yarn and get creative!


----------

